# questions about breeding...first time



## ala32505 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi...hoping to get some help from experienced breeders on here - I've had some people be pretty judgmental and flat out rude on other sites. My cockatiel pair has decided to breed. So far we have 3 eggs. Because it wasn't planned they do not have a nestbox - I fashioned a basket and mama seems to be just fine with it. I have absolutely no experience with this and can't even guarantee the eggs are fertile at this point but judging by my pairs behavior, I think they are. I'm hoping to find an experienced breeder that can help me out through this process. My first question is this...as my female laid the first egg in the cage and the other two in the "nest" I made her, if I got her a nest box and moved the eggs would it be a problem or should I just leave them be as long as she's satisfied basket I made for her? Really appreciate any help I can get here.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it." As long as they are using the box, I see no reason to change it, just be sure not to allow anything that might spook them off of the nest near. After this clutch you can add the nest box and go from there.


----------



## ala32505 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much for replying! I was thinking the same thing but wanted a second opinion. They both seem to be perfectly happy with it as it is - they get in the basket and check the eggs with the whole family in the room and I have 3 grandchildren ages 2-4 and that doesn't even spook them


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Many birds have successfully produced babies in an open nest. If you moved the eggs into a "real" nestbox at this point, the parents might adjust right away or they might not. Since the eggs have already been incubated for several days, you don't want them to cool off because that would kill the embryos if the eggs are fertile. If I wanted to see how the parents react to a nestbox, I would hang the box up at a time when I expected to be home all day and not move the eggs unless I see that the parents prefer the new nest over the old.

If you want to stick with the open nest, it would be good to make some changes. A cloth blanket might work well enough for the parents, but babies have very small, very sharp nails that might get stuck in the cloth and result in injuries or other problems. You would be better off with a heavy bowl or basket filled with 2-3" of wood shavings. We have an article on nestboxes and nestbox litter at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688 that will be helpful. It talks about improvised nests as well as standard nestboxes.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

P.S. You can candle the eggs after five days of incubation to see whether they are fertile. That means putting a small, bright light against the large end of the egg to see whether any red veins or large dark spots (the growing embryo) are visible. The darker the room is the easier it will be to see, and if the light heats up you need to keep the viewing brief to avoid cooking the egg. You also need to avoid being eaten by the parent birds of course, so it's best if you can remove them from the area first so you can examine the eggs without upsetting them. Egg shells are porous and it's possible for bacteria to pass through the shell, so wash your hands before you touch the eggs.


----------



## ala32505 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thanks for that advise. I actually am very lucky and so far neither of my birds mind at all when I check on the eggs (and yes I was my hands and use antibacterial hand sanitizer before touching them). This is actually their second attempt at a clutch but the first batch wasn't fertile or just never developed. I tried the candling but honestly don't know what I'm looking for. I think that Pretty Girl just didn't know what was happening with the first clutch because she's acting very differently this time. I'm hoping they won't get aggressive because they both are very tame and loving birds...I let them out of the cage all the time and both are very friendly. And thank you for the link about nest boxes...I plan to make changes to the caging arrangement before the eggs (hopefully) hatch.


----------



## ala32505 (Apr 22, 2012)

*This is a great site!*

I want to say thank you to both of you for taking the time to respond to my post again. I was a little leery about posting to begin with because the last site I went to someone literally went off on me for allowing my birds to breed "unintentionally" and while it wasn't planned, I love my birds - they are part of my family - and I want to do what is best for them and the babies.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

With candling, at the most elementary level you're looking for something besides a golden glow, which is what you get from an undeveloped or infertile egg. Red veins are a sign of development. So is a dark opaque area in the egg, since light doesn't pass through the embryo easily. A small, bright flashlight that's no wider than the egg works well for candling, and if it has an LED bulb it won't heat up so you can look longer. 

Another way to check on fertility is to look at the color of the eggshells under ordinary light. A newly laid egg or one that is infertile will look slightly pinkish. But the shell of a fertile egg will change to a stark white color after a few days.


----------



## ala32505 (Apr 22, 2012)

well, i think we actually have good eggs then - first clutch was pretty clear and shiny, these are a dull white. I'll try candling in a few days and post the results!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> someone literally went off on me for allowing my birds to breed "unintentionally" and while it wasn't planned


Lots of cockatiel owners become breeders by accident. It happened to me. Buster and Shodu mated for six months with no results so I assumed she would never lay eggs without a nestbox. I was wrong. When springtime rolled around it gave her hormones a little extra boost and suddenly there was an egg on top of the play gym. I bought a nestbox the next day and put the egg inside, and it took about ten minutes for daddy bird to move in and another ten minutes for mama bird to follow him. They ended up with six eggs in that clutch and all of them hatched.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

One of my pearl hens won't even nest in a box, she wants an open basket every time. I wouldn't worry about it if your bird is happy. 

As for breeding, unintentional breeding happens. Alot of times folks are trying to be helpful and come across harsh, it is often unintentional too.  What you want to do is try to be as prepared as you can so you aren't scrambling at the last minute to learn. Inevitably, we all end up shouting for help once in a while - LOL. Keep us posted on their progress!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Dreamcatchers said:


> What you want to do is try to be as prepared as you can so you aren't scrambling at the last minute to learn.


 I agree with that one. Before your eggs hatch it's a good idea to have your emergency kit on hand. Hand feeding formula and syringes, a good disinfectant for cleaning syringes and utensils and a supply of gauze, clear nail polish or Elmer's glue for repairing eggs, dental floss, etc.


----------

